# What is it ????



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I was going to post this in the Swap and sell but I cant until I know what it is and what I might ask for it. I am wanting to trade this for something HO. Maybe a Loco or?? I have had this in the Garage for years. I figure somebody here might like it and be able to use it. The front truck is missing screws but it all seems to be here. I have no way to test this. Heck I don't even know what scale or brand it is. Lol. (HO track in the pic) Hope this helps determine scale. Couplers seem to be complete. 

I know some of you like me like to tinker and fix broken train's! Heck offer me some of your broken HO stuff! 

Thanks guys! ...................CP


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

American Flyer 371 GM GP-7 Diesel 
http://www.fast-autos.net/diecast-c...Diesel-Locomotive-Needs-TLC_360327954225.html


do a little research, the link i posted wasn't for the price, but rather for info on the loco. hopfully you can find more information than i found in a quick search.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That's an American Flyer, S scale
It runs on 2 rail A/C power.
Nice looking engine in my opinion!
You can post it for sale and see what you can get for it!
It should go for allot I would think!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks for the help Doug & Sean! Too bad everything I have is HO. This thing is super heavy and I am guessing older than me too! Anyone know about when these were made? I did read post war. Thanks , Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

google is your friend


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

CP, they steered you well---it's an American Flyer 371. You can see a picture of an intact one here: http://americanflyershop.com/american-flyer-371-gm-af-gp-7-diesel-1954

It's probably 1950's vintage and appears to have seen some pretty heavy use. It's an AC locomotive, S scale, and they are heavy. I might be interested in it---have any idea what you want for it?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a closing note----the GP-7 has arrived in Louisville and the city has gone wild! CP, thank you, again!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice that it went to a good home....that's how internet forums are supposed to work.


----------

